# Geany: Fehlermeldung



## Lenoo (15. Jan 2013)

Hallo Community,
ich habe Folgende Fehlermeldung bei dem  Programmierungsprogramm Geany: 

23:03:26: Konnte »./Anwendung« nicht ausführen (Start-Script konnte nicht erzeugt werden: Failed to create file: Permission denied)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich ein Start-Script erzeugen soll. Mein Programm sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
public class Anwendung
{
	public Anwendung()
	{
		public static void main (String[] args) 
		{
			String string = "Strings sind cool";
			System.out.println(string);
		}
} // class
```

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie ich solch ein Start-Script erzeugen kann.
Gruß


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (16. Jan 2013)

Wie ist denn der Dateiname von "Anwendung"?

Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass es nur "Anwendung" ist. Dann könnte das gelöst werden, indem du die Datei in "Anwendung.java" umbenennst.

PS. Und das Programm sollte auch korrekt sein. Da die Klammerung in dem Beispiel nicht korrekt ist.
Anzahl öffnender und schließender Klammern sollte gleich sein.


----------



## Marcinek (16. Jan 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Programm auf C:\Programme ausgeführt werden soll und da die Datei gespeichert wird.

Da die verwendete IDE nicht mit Adminrechten gestartet ist, kommt es zu einer "Permission denied" Fehelrmeldung.


----------



## xote (17. Jan 2013)

Wohl eher möchte da ein Anfänger unter Ubuntu sein erstes JAVA-Programm übersetzen. Dieses Thema gehört wohl eher ins Subforum "IDEs und Tools", da das Problem im Umgang mit Geany (Editor) besteht. Der ist wohl eher gedacht fürs editieren von C/C++ Dateien und kann mit JAVA-Klassen nicht besonders gut. Ich muss aber gestehen ich verwende ihn für meine kleinen Projekte auch sehr gerne. Einfach weil er recht schnell ist.

@Lenoo
Speichere deine Java Klassen einfach mal in ein Verzeichnis wo du auch schreiben kannst. Zum kompilieren/laufen lassen würde ich dann aber doch lieber in die Konsole wechseln.

Außerdem solltest du deine main-Methode nicht in den Konstruktor setzen und (wie es bereits richtig angesprochen wurde) eine Klammer hast du auch vergessen.


----------



## Lenoo (20. Jan 2013)

Also wir benutzen Geany in der Schule unter ubuntu, nun habe ich es zu Hause auf meinem Windows7-Rechner installiert und bekomme diese Fehlermeldung immernoch.
Ich habe mein Programm in "Anwendung.java" umbenannt und die fehlende Klammer hinzugefügt, sodass mein Programm nun folgendermaßen aussieht:

```
public class Anwendung
{
	public Anwendung()
	{
		public static void main (String[] args) 
		{
			String string = "Strings sind cool";
			System.out.println(string);
		}
	}
} // class
```

Ich weiß nicht, was ich ändern muss um die Fehlermeldung zu entfernen.


----------



## xote (24. Jan 2013)

```
public class Anwendung
{
    public Anwendung()
    {
        //leerer Konstruktor
    }

    public static void main (String[] args) 
    {
        String string = "Strings sind cool";
        System.out.println(string);
    }
} // class
```

Dir fehlen wichtige Grundlagen über den Aufbau eines JAVA-Programms. Wenn du mehr damit zu tun haben wirst, dann solltest du das ändern. Vielleicht hilft dir die Webseite www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung weiter.

Ich würde mich auch jetzt mal nicht so fix auf den geany versteifen, das ist eben auch nur ein Datei-Editor und unter Windows nur beschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------

